# Restrictions for tourists on buses



## Tapsa (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know if there are any restrictions for tourists to travel on buses from Hurghada to Cairo?

Are there any cheap ways to go from Hurghada to Sharm? The ferry seems expensive and unreliable and flying is too expensive (we're a couple of students)
I was thinking we could take the bus to Cairo and from there to Sharm, but read about some restrictions.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Tapsa said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there are any restrictions for tourists to travel on buses from Hurghada to Cairo?
> 
> Are there any cheap ways to go from Hurghada to Sharm? The ferry seems expensive and unreliable and flying is too expensive (we're a couple of students)
> I was thinking we could take the bus to Cairo and from there to Sharm, but read about some restrictions.


There's no restrictions from Cairo to Sharm by bus for tourists as I've made that journey. You just need to carry your passport. Egyptians seem to get thrown off the bus at various checkpoints for not having the correct paperwork. I've only done the journey from Hurghada to Cairo by private car but I haven't heard of any restrictions on tourists making that journey.

Bus is the cheapest way to do it although it's a rather long journey.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Tapsa said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there are any restrictions for tourists to travel on buses from Hurghada to Cairo?
> 
> Are there any cheap ways to go from Hurghada to Sharm? The ferry seems expensive and unreliable and flying is too expensive (we're a couple of students)
> I was thinking we could take the bus to Cairo and from there to Sharm, but read about some restrictions.


Well, I dunno much about where did you "read" about those "restrictions" but I can guess that you were probably a victim of someone that's trying to scam you!

You're a Finnish citizen, so you should never have a problem traveling inside Egypt for ANY REASON, unless you're wanted by the Egyptian police or the international one? Go anywhere you feel want to!

If you're an Egyptian person with the Finnish citizenship, or if you do look like an Egyptian (Sorry if that sounds racist to you or anyone!) then you should just keep your Finnish passport with you all the time and show it to anyone trying to question where you're going, and you'll be just fine!

Good luck! And please! Do NOT believe everything you hear or read in there! (In Hurgada and Sharm I mean, not in this website!)


----------



## Tapsa (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you both. Glad I was wrong about the restriction point


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to rectify something: there was a time when there was a restriction on the buses. only a maximum of foreigners was allowed, but what I know this rule is canceled. I believe this was because of the insurance.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Tapsa said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there are any restrictions for tourists to travel on buses from Hurghada to Cairo?
> 
> Are there any cheap ways to go from Hurghada to Sharm? The ferry seems expensive and unreliable and flying is too expensive (we're a couple of students)
> I was thinking we could take the bus to Cairo and from there to Sharm, but read about some restrictions.


There used to be some restrictions on some buses, a limit of maybe 4 foreigners per bus I believe. this was because of the attacks on tourists and has now been withdrawn. Foreigners can now travel freely on all the Cairo/Hurghada buses.


----------

